# Gun Safes



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have a liberty ,a safe is a must in these hard times. Guns are easy pickens for selling on the street.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

i am also in the market for a new safe, i've heard good things about alot of different safes, thought about driving up to jays friday to check out the sale but it's a long drive to just look , wish i knew more about their selection and pricing for the sale but the website is under construction
anyone know if they would give you a deal if you buy two, have a relative looking for one right now too , no work today, maybe i'll go shopping around, if anyone knows of a big sale besides jays let me know


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

Inside tip on safes at jays. Browning FN safe 60x36x27 gloss black
with mirror-lights-DPX storage system. $1649 while 20 last. 10 with buck and doe 10 with FN logos. Browning rep may have dehumidifier rod or two to pass out also. Also a $799 theftgard safe. 58X30x20 1200degree half hour Elock also. get up to the sale and check them out.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Tractor Supply has some too. I was in there looking for trailer parts and stumbled on some. I don't remember the manufacturer, but they were all marked down. That was the Saginaw store.


----------



## jcp7857 (Mar 22, 2009)

Check out Dunhams they have a sale time to time on one made by liberty they have remmington on the door. I think it is 22 guns and when on sale $550.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Got a Patriot Safe about two xmas' ago. Love it, heavier than hell, little over 800lbs empty, great fire rating and it holds 40 long guns. Wise investment. Took 4 of us two hours to get it into the house, it ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Video worth watching before buying asfe


Security on Sale Gun safe Prying video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBhOjWHbD6M


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

I purchased a 14 gun Stack On gun cabinet from Dunhams a few months ago. It is solid and there is no way any little hands can get in it. I put weather stripping on the inside edges of the door and get a great seal. Add in a desiccant pack and I have had no moisture problems. It is key locked and bolts to the wall. Best of all it only ran me $129. I love it.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.sportsmansteelsafes.com
http://homelandsafes.com
http://snapsafe.com

Fort Knox gun safes, this guy has great prices plus free freight to Pittsbburgh, or freight credit..............412-833-1122.............0r call chuck boggs at 304-344-1900(W.Va.)


The snapsafes are really nice because of manuverability. One man can move it just about anywhere


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a black Remington (Liberty?) that might be for sale here after the 1st of April. Still trying to determine a fair price. Send me a PM if you're interested. You'll have to pick it up though - in the Royal Oak area.


----------

